# Antelope Eaters XXII in NW AZ March 5-6 applications available on line!



## Don Martin (Feb 24, 2011)

Fellow varmint hunters: Just wanted to let you know about northwest Arizona largest coyote hunt on March 5,6 that is headquartered out of Seligman, AZ

This is a team event--pick your own 2 or 3 person team.

Applications can be downloaded at www.mohavesportsmanclub.com and click on to Antelope Eaters.

Last year we had almost 300 hunters in attendance, and we offer a ton of "hunter incentives" including a new Savage Model 16FSS rifle, a new PSE bow, lots of calls, couple of ghillie suits and we even have 10 mini-vacation getaways at the Marriott Residence Inn , in Surprise, AZ where the spring training baseball season is located. These packages alone are worth over $500!

We have a fishing trip to Lake Mead for two, ammo, camos, you name it, we got it. Last year we had over 70 prizes, this year we're hoping for more.

Rooms are still available in Seligman- info is on the application, or you can call me at 928-681-4867 or e-mail me at [email protected]







This hunt is designed to help all wildlife in northern AZ by removing as many coyotes as we can during the 1 1/2 day hunt. We offer blind drawings for $50 to help defray the expenses associated with the hunt. We give away over $1,000 a day in $50 bills and you don't have to kill a coyote to be eligble for this blind drawing.

We'd sure like to see some out of state folks come to this and give these coyotes a whipping.

You can mail in the applications or you can register on March 4 from 4-10 p.m at the Black Cat Bar. Talk to Linda or Terry. Cash only accepted at the late registration.

Come on out and give us a hand!

Thanks,

Don Martin
Hunt Chairman
Antelope Eaters XXII
Mohave Sportsman Club
Kingman, AZ


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

HEY YD thats in your neck of the woods, are you putting a team in?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes, I do every year. It's a great hunt. We actually put in two teams most years.

See you there Don.

Anyone from this site going besides me?? If you are let me know.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

BTW Don welcome to the forum.


----------



## Don Martin (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks! Just heard about this forum.

Don Martin


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

And Welcome also, enjoy the site and you guys and gals have a blast on the hunt.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Yes, I do every year. It's a great hunt. We actually put in two teams most years.
> 
> See you there Don.
> 
> Anyone from this site going besides me?? If you are let me know.


 If I win the lottery this weekend I'll give you a call!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Sounds like thats a pretty big hunt contest Don---wish I could go, but I'll still be knee deep up here in snow.lol.

Glad to have you on predatortalk.


----------



## Don Martin (Feb 24, 2011)

Well we have almost 200 hunters signed up and more expected now that we know we got some great weather this weekend. Last couple of years we've been hammered with all kids of nasty weather--kinda like Mother Nature was protecting her predators. This year, we got the green light and hope to give them a beating. Looks like we're gonna have over $5,000 in donated "hunter incentives" plus for those that don;t know, we have another incentive. Works like this.

When you check in each partner gets a red ticket just for hunting. For every coyote you bring in, we give you another red ticket. When the check in is closed, we start drawing tickets out of a jar. If you ticket is pulled, we give you a crisp $50 bill to help defray expenses. We often have winners who never bring in a coyote. But that is OK, we're not about money, we're about saving fawns, calves, turkey poults and javelina, plus a few moo cow calves.

What we found out is this kind of incentive tends to discourage any cheating..though a couple of guys have picked up roads kills, etc. I mean really, would you store a whole coyote in a freezer for the *CHANCE to win a $50 bill?* Not too many would and that is the way we want it. Help out the prey species, give ol wily a beating and have a heck of a lot of fun doing it. That is what Antelope Eaters is all about.

Don Martin
Hunt Chairman
Antelope Eaters XXII


----------

